# Help: MK6 Jetta sedan rear defroster not working



## VWMARK (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi All! I posted this in the MK6 forum with no response, so figured I'd try here. I have a 2016 Jetta Sport and the rear defroster seems to not be working. Purchased the car recently, and I'm 90% sure the rear window was never replaced and never had tint applied/removed. Couple of cool mornings lately with heavy dew in the rear window, and there is zero effect when turning on the rear defrost. Here is what I've done:

Checked the fuse which is fine (30A, #44 I think)

The light on the switch illuminates when pressed.

I hear a click from down at the fuse panel when turning it on and off, from the relay I'd guess

The light on the switch turns off after exactly 10 minutes

So I'd say my next step is to check voltage at the rear window. I looked at it quickly, and the connectors look to be hidden, maybe in the C pillars?

The grid lines are a bit confusing as well, as there are some vertical lines at the top of the window (radio antenna?), and some breaks that look like they are supposed to be there.

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Twelve11eighty5 (Sep 29, 2021)

VWMARK said:


> Hi All! I posted this in the MK6 forum with no response, so figured I'd try here. I have a 2016 Jetta Sport and the rear defroster seems to not be working. Purchased the car recently, and I'm 90% sure the rear window was never replaced and never had tint applied/removed. Couple of cool mornings lately with heavy dew in the rear window, and there is zero effect when turning on the rear defrost. Here is what I've done:
> 
> Checked the fuse which is fine (30A, #44 I think)
> 
> ...



Hey Mark,

This describes my current situation perfectly. Any success in figuring out what the problem was?


----------



## veedub luv (Jan 24, 2021)

I also just started to experience this with my 2012 Jetta SE checked the F44 30a fuse and all good , I ohm tested the relay and it's at 60.1 but I ordered a new one anyways just to see what happens


----------

